# produce/ fruit for rabbit food/ growth



## seldom seen slim (Apr 11, 2012)

I have access to hundreds of lbs weekly of produce trim and fruit culls for free, can these types foods be used as a primary food source with limited pellet additions? Trying to use wasted food products to produce food for myself and some meat to sell. What breed of rabbit would best prosper on such a diet?


----------



## mama24 (Apr 11, 2012)

I wouldn't feed fruit to rabbits at all. And not any lettuce either, but other veggies are probably ok if they'll eat them. The rest I would give to my chickens, if you have any, or pigs. Too much fruit and watery veggies aren't good for rabbits.


----------



## seldom seen slim (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you for the response I'm simply trying to holt costs down   Jon


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Apr 11, 2012)

here is a list of foods that one site put together of things that are edible or not edible:
http://rabbittalk.com/safe-plants-for-rabbits-list-t55.html

the site has a section on natural feeding as well. i've found it very very helpful. 
good luck


----------



## bluemini (Apr 11, 2012)

ohiogoatgirl said:
			
		

> here is a list of foods that one site put together of things that are edible or not edible:
> http://rabbittalk.com/safe-plants-for-rabbits-list-t55.html
> 
> the site has a section on natural feeding as well. i've found it very very helpful.
> good luck


----------



## DianeS (Apr 11, 2012)

I feed fruits and vegetables to my rabbits often. I started with small amounts, to be sure none of mine had a bad reaction to any. Then I increased it. Right now I give one fruits-and-vegetables meal each week, with no loss of weight or activity. 

Of course too much of any one thing isn't a good thing. You wouldn't do well on a diet of just lettuce or just carrots, either. Variety is key, so the rabbit gets a variety of nutrients. A leaf of lettuce, a carrot with the top, a quarter-apple, a crust of bread, and a handful of hay - meals like that once a week are doing well with my rabbits. Whatever vegetarian leftovers I have are doled out to the rabbits, but just a bit to each. There are two of us people, and currently 11 rabbits, so that tells you a bit about the volume. 

Chickens are even better at foraging than rabbits are. Add some protein to what you described and you have a decent chicken diet, so consider that too. And veggie scraps are marvelous for the compost pile, which can later be used to grow whatever foods you want, even your own oats and alfalfa that can easier feed your rabbits.

Hope that helps!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 12, 2012)

The other day I bush hogged some orchard grass in a pasture. Later I noticed nice little rows of dried grass. (free hay)

I bagged it up and fed it to the rabbits. It smelled so sweet, and they loved it.


----------



## seldom seen slim (Apr 15, 2012)

Raddish greens boiled in strenuosley salted water are exelent to eat. Boil, squeeze dry and chop finely add onion of choice ground walnuts   salt pepper ground dried birdsfoot treefoil to taste lots of garlic finely diced cyanne olive oil and red vinegar to taste use parsley dill and celantro to taste. What you will get i a Georgian dish called Pkhalli tasty and good for you.


----------

